# Lochinvar Copper Fin II



## benrich07 (Jun 4, 2013)

We replaced an old Copper Fin II boiler in Tucson and found that the old draft inducer was wired to run constantly, we are going back to replace the venting system, draft inducer and wiring so it only runs while the boiler is fired. And next to this blower is the vent for the other boiler a CWN750- a rooftop vent cap on a sidewall application, gotta love cheap labor!


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol on the bright side at least the inducer worked


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Yes it work so well it caused the copper fin to fail

*


----------

